# Sub Suggestions



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I'm currently using a Klipsch SW12 SUB that I am looking to improved on.
I would like a sub that's rated about 18HZ on the low end.

My price point is less than 1K and I would like something as compact as possible.

I looked at the SVS offerings

PB-2000 and PC12-NSD. Has anyone heard any of these?

I am also concerned that I wont like the look of the PC12-NSD

suggestions, thoughts.

Thanks guys!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Well, the PC models are certainly an acquired taste visually! I have a 20-39 PC plus, and a DIY clone of it. I personally like the appearance, but you can basically get the same performance with a PB version. (So says SVS) As far as performance goes, even the NSD would be an upgrade. (IMO). How big is your space? And what are your listening preferences?


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks for the response.

The space is about 12' x 24' basement setup. I watch movies mostly these days.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Well, SVS says the PC NSD, is tuned at 18hz. Due to room size I leave mine in 20hz tune. (Stock, all ports open) I can measure output down to about 14hz. Of course that's about 10db lower than at 20hz. Assuming your ceiling isn't 20' high, you should have good results. Also if you could stretch your budget, or save, I think SVS does (or did) NSD pairs around $1200. That would give you plenty of headroom, and help smooth out the response. (Not taking placement, into account)
Will


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

The PSA(power sound audio) xs15 retails for 749 and beats both svs subwoofers for only 30 dollars extra. Very reputable company and they have pleased many here on these forums. Take a look into it. Also rythmix and hsu subs all make wonderful subs in your price range. You have many wonderful options with your budget.


----------



## GusGus748s (Jul 22, 2013)

You've got a lot of option with a $1000 budget. PSA, SVS, HSU, Rythmik, Chase subs. I believe Chase subs are 18" subs. So, they might be on the too large side for your set up.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Most definitely you have choices with your budget. Almost hard not to choose a good one! You mentioned SVS, so I figured you'd just go that way, but other good suggestions have been made. Not familiar with chase, and only heard OF rythmik. HSU has a great reputation, and many satisfied customers. I have first hand experience with Tom V, of PSA, back when he was with SVS, and I'd say any company he is, or was with will deliver what you want. Especially if the above advice is true about the PSA beating the other 2 for $750.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/vtf-15h.html

Would be my choice


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Andre said:


> http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/vtf-15h.html
> 
> Would be my choice


Im leaning toward this one. I like the low end spec and the look.


Is the PSA really rated at 40HZ?


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

greglett said:


> Im leaning toward this one. I like the low end spec and the look. Is the PSA really rated at 40HZ?


No.. The PSA could easily reach 12-15 hz in a good room.


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

jamesfrazier said:


> No.. The PSA could easily reach 12-15 hz in a good room.


Okay. They have it in the description. 

Thanks.


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

No problem! Good luck and let us know what you decide.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

greglett said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm currently using a Klipsch SW12 SUB that I am looking to improved on.
> I would like a sub that's rated about 18HZ on the low end.
> ...


All your choices are well discussed quality choices but what you haven't posted is how much output are you expecting in what size room. If I were to throw a generalized recommendation out into the room, it would be PSA XV15.

How hard can you push you budget? When your system is set up, what are your expectations?


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

BeeMan458 said:


> All your choices are well discussed quality choices but what you haven't posted is how much output are you expecting in what size room. If I were to throw a generalized recommendation out into the room, it would be PSA XV15.
> 
> How hard can you push you budget? When your system is set up, what are your expectations?


The room is 12 x 24 7' ceiling, some parts are wider not a perfect rectangle. I'm not sure what you mean by "output". I am looking for the deepest bass possible with my budget. I'm not interested in going over the 1K mark at all. The further south of that the better.
There is just not much money available for audio these days. The PSA XS15 looks like a good choice.


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

The XV15 will have twice the output as it's sealed relative the XS15. If your looking for a less dominate more musical sub the XS will suffice, but the XV will be much louder and play deeper, only for a few dollars more.


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Got it. I watch movies a lot more than I play music.

Thanks!


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

greglett said:


> The room is 12 x 24 7' ceiling, some parts are wider not a perfect rectangle. I'm not sure what you mean by "output". I am looking for the deepest bass possible with my budget. I'm not interested in going over the 1K mark at all. The further south of that the better.
> There is just not much money available for audio these days. The PSA XS15 looks like a good choice.


Subwoofers are a terrible animal to sonically tangle with as the more one spends, the happier one gets.

With that in mind and the limitations of your budget, a pair of PB-1000s becomes the next best choice because you can corner load one and place the other nearfield to aid with tactile sensation. This will get you volume but to get depth of extension, in a room that size, you're going have to spend a whole lot more.

Just saying, subwoofers are ruthless about their demands for more money and the less one is willing to compromise (expect out of the deal) the more the subwoofer system is going cost.

My recommendation would be to find a dual subwoofer system that will make you happy and from there, set a budget because the act of setting a budget is going force the issue of compromise.


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks. But the budget has to set.
I understand I have to compromise but that's the reality. Perhaps I will add a second sub down the road if necessary.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm of the impression that the XS15 will be a fine addition and later, a second one will be that much better.


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

I'll go for the XV15. I watch more movies than listen to music.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

greglett said:


> I'll go for the XV15. I watch more movies than listen to music.


I think you'll be happy with your choice, i have a xv15 and love it. I'm hoping to add another as soon as I buy some new furniture and rearrange my living room. The xv15 does a pretty good job at handling music as well so enjoy and let us know what you think when you get them up and running.


----------



## TheLaw612 (Jan 17, 2012)

Great choice. I also have an XV15 and absolutely love it. My wife doesn't get excited for it's size but when we crank the movies even she says "wow that bass is amazing". My room is about 2800 cubic feet for a point of reference.


----------



## Bear123 (Dec 31, 2013)

jamesfrazier said:


> No.. The PSA could easily reach 12-15 hz in a good room.


The XS15 would be the wrong choice for home theater for his room. He would not get much room gain until 20 Hz, so a ported sub would be a much better option imo.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

Bear123 said:


> The XS15 would be the wrong choice for home theater for his room. He would not get much room gain until 20 Hz, so a ported sub would be a much better option imo.


Agreed but he would get ten or twelve dB gain below 20Hz which would give better extension. A free lunch is a terrible thing to waste.

(1130/27')/2 = Hz where cabin gain begins. (all corrections are graciously accepted)

Myself? Working with you, I'm a big fan of both ported (output) and sealed; depth of extension. Agreed, yes, it can be difficult deciding which one to go with. And yes, it can be very difficult wrapping one's think around how much it's going cost to get decent bass that meets with one's expectations.


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm going with the XV.


----------



## Bear123 (Dec 31, 2013)

Great choice given your large room. Enjoy!


----------

